# Which trains have the newly upgraded rooms?



## RailTravelerAmtrak (Oct 20, 2021)

I took the Zephyr and Eagle last July and no changes.


----------



## Cal (Oct 20, 2021)

There is no single train with all upgrade rooms. The newly-updated cars were just put into the pool of cars and then put onto a route. One sleeper/coach might have the new upholstery while the one next to it won't. There's no way to know.


----------

